# IDE Controller



## Dolphon (18. März 2004)

Moin. 

Z.Z habe ich 2 Festplatten und ein DVD Laufwerk und nen Brenner eingebaut. Somit sind die Anschlusse auf dem Mainboard alle besetzt. 
Nun möchte ich aber noch nen DVD Brenner einbauen, aber meien anderen Laufwerke nicht herausnehmen. 
Was für einen IDE Controller brauch ich nun, und wir  das mit einem? 

MFG 

Dolphon


----------



## gothic ghost (18. März 2004)

*Kontroller, IDE, PCI, UDMA-100, Promise Ultra-100*

hallo,
vielecht sowas ?
Beschreibung:
Steckplatz	  	: PCI
Anschlüsse	  	: 2 x 40pin. UDMA-100 EIDE-Ports
Max. Anzahl Geräte	  	: 4 EIDE Geräte können angeschlossen werden.
Software	  	: Treiber für Dos, Win 3.1x, Win95/98/NT
Zubehör	  	: 80pin. (UDMA-66/100) EIDE Kabel
Sonstiges	  	: Bootfähig durch eigenes Bios, dadurch kann man ältere Boards UDMA-100 fähig machen, bzw. Beschränkungen des Mainboard-BIOS umgehen (bei älteren Mainboards werden HDDs oft nur bis 2 GB oder 8 GB erkannt).

Mindestanforderung	  	: PC mit Pentium Prozessor und 32 MB RAM
Preis C. 32 Euro

oder
Kontroller, IDE, PCI, UDMA-133, Promise FastTrak 133 TX2000 RAID

Beschreibung:
Herstellerbezeichnung	  	: FastTRAK ultra 133 TX2
Anschlüsse	  	: 2 x 40pin. UDMA-133 EIDE-Ports
Max. Anzahl Geräte	  	: 4 (2 x 2)
Software	  	: Treiber, Konfig.-Tool
Lieferumfang	  	: PCI-Steckkarte
	  	: 2 x EIDE Kabel UDMA-133
	  	: Treiber, Konfig. Software
Hersteller	  	: Promise Technology, Inc.

preis 104.99 €



die preise sind aus Heidelberg, wo_anders  kann es + oder - kosten


----------



## Dolphon (18. März 2004)

unter anderem . Auch wolle ich wissen, ob ich einfach so noch einen darein setzen kann, und die anderen Laufwerkk dannn och klappen, weil die ja mit dem Controlelr auf dem Board verbunden sind.


----------



## gothic ghost (18. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Dolphon _
> *unter anderem . Auch wolle ich wissen, ob ich einfach so noch einen darein setzen kann, und die anderen Laufwerkk dannn och klappen, weil die ja mit dem Controlelr auf dem Board verbunden sind. *



Da wird es keine Probleme geben, beim Kauf solltest du aber
sagen welche Komponenten du in deinem Rechner hast.
Also Mainboard, CPU und Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## server (19. März 2004)

und wichtig, wenn du ein DVD Laufwerk anschließen willst, solltest du darauf achten, dass bei der Beschreibung ausdrücklich steht, dass auch CD bzw. DVD Laufwerke unterstützt werden, gibt nämlich jede Menge Controller, die nur Festplatten unterstützen.


----------

